# Pflanzkörbe und Randbepflanzung



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo,


wir möchten in unserem Teich die komplette Kokosmatten herausnehmen, mit der er ausgelegt ist. Die Pflanzen wachsen und wachsen, man kann schon wuchern sagen - und das grenzenlos, da überall Kokosmatte ist.
Das schlimmste ist allerdings, dass vom Rand überall Unkraut in den Teich wächst.

1) Aus diesem Grund wollte ich euch um Rat fragen. Wir möchten gerne einzelne Pflanzkörbe für alle Pflanzen, damit diese auch nur dort wachsen.
Einige unserer Pflanzen, die Erde zum Wachsen bräuchten, haben diese nicht und breiten sich kaum aus. Andere wiederrum (__ Schilf zum Beispiel) wuchern unter der Kokosmatte.

Ich habe allerdings keine Pflanzkörbe gefunden, die meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Die Pflanzkörbe sollte bis zu 0,5-1 m² groß sein und man sollte ca eine 5 cm hohe Erdschicht auftragen können. An die Pflanzkörbe würde ich Plastikschnüre festmachen und diese am Rand befestigen, so dass man im Herbst die Pflanzkörbe nur rausziehen und die Pflanzen abzuschneiden brauch. Man kann so auch eventuelle Ableger abschneiden. Dann lässt man den Korb wieder ins Wasser.

Notfalls würde ich diese Körbe auch selbst bauen, allerdings gibt es ja nicht viele Materialien, die fürs Wasser auf Dauer geeignet sind und nicht zerfallen (wie zB Kokos).


2) Mein zweites Anliegen betrifft die Pflanzenwelt selbst. Zum einen __ Wollgras. Wir haben uns vor Jahren zwei kleine Wollgräser gekauft, da wir in einem Teichbuch eine große Fläche voll mit Wollgras gesehen haben, was ja auch sehr schön aussieht.
Leider gibt es unser Wollgras - warum auch immer - nicht mehr. Deshalb würde mich interessieren, was ihr mir von wegen Erde, Pflanztiefe, Standort etc für diese Pflanze empfehlt.

3) Des weiteren würde mich interessieren, wie ich den Übergang Garten(also Gras) - Teich gestalten soll - im Bereich der Kapillarsperre. Wir haben es mit __ Pfennigkraut und einigen anderen Pflanzen probiert. Doch kommen diese eher Schlecht als Recht und überall ist Unkraut, das Gras wächst in den Teich. Sobald die Kokosmatte herausgenommen ist, werde ich viele Steine und Kiesel als Übergang machen. Doch weiß ich nicht, welche Pflanzen man hier reinsetzen könnte. Sie sollte alles möglichst schnell dicht machen, so dass Unkraut keine Chance hat, aber auch einigermaßen dekorativ wirken. Die Höhe könnte bis ca einem halben Meter gehen. 
Eine zweite Pflanze, also ein __ Bodendecker, sollte zB an die Futterstelle, damit man hier noch rankommt.

Das Problem mit dem Übergang ist leider überall am Teich. Könnt ihr mir da einige Pflanzen empfehlen?

Des weiteren suche ich einen gutes Internetgeschäft, wo man Teichpflanzen bestellen kann. Kennt ihr da ne Adresse?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2006)

So, alle Fragen bis auf die 3. Haben sich nun erledigt.

Hat wirklich niemand Vorschläge? Wir haben um den halben Teich Dreimasterblumen, die verdrängen wirklich alles Unkraut, sind schön gelb und wuchern schön.
Aber überall die gleiche Pflanze - das sieht nicht interessant aus. Aus diesem Grunde: wenn euch für den Teichrand etwas einfällt, dass Unkraut und Gras verdrängt, so ca einen halben Meter oder weniger hoch ist - bitte teilt es mir mit!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2006)

hi alex!

was teichpflanzen betrifft können wir dir alle nur werner empfehlen (www.nymphaion.de).

Dort bekommst du die beste Auswahl und Qualität.
Er ist nur leider (oder zum Glück) rund um die Uhr mit dem Versand beschäftigt, deswegen liest her hier auch nur einmal pro Tag, so wie ich das sehe... schreib ihm (Nymphaion) doch mal eine PM, sollte er sich bis morgen hier nicht blicken haben lassen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo Alex,

ich kann mich da Doogie nur anschließen! bei www.nymphaion.de findest Du alles für den Teich (was Pflanzen betrifft) auch für die Randbepflanzung (also den trockenen Bereich) hat Werner eine große Auswahl an geeigneten Arten. Was an einem Teich z. B. auch gut aussieht sind __ Taglilien (Hemerocallis), da gibt es hunderte Hybriden, auch solche, die nur bis 0,6m hoch werden. Die treiben schon zeitig aus und verdrängen gut das Unkraut. 

Evtl. Werner eine mail schreiben, der ist momentan wirklich sehr beschäftigt (Versand und andere wirklich wichtige Aufgaben) und hat momentan etwas weniger Zeit fürs Forum.

Grüße
Stefan


----------

